# New HD channels on now on Dish Network!



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

I noticed new HD channels on Dish Network 6000 guide.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

What do they say? I'm at work until late tonight.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

Channel 9421 HDTV INFO & channel 9425 HDEVT (Off Air)


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

9421 is available to all subscribers (with a dish pointed at a wing satellite) (shows up on my 501 and 6000) and 9425 is only showing up in my 6000's guide. It (9421) is a 4x3 SD channel called HDINF and it talks about upcoming NBA games in HD (to be shown on 9425 - HDEVT) and it officially describes the offer to purchase an 8PSK card for $49.00 through April 30. It looks like it also has a segment of the 8PSK install "video" shown in the last Tech Forum.

Cool!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There are 2 new channels!

Channel 9421 - HD Information - It tells you about next weeks NBA Game and tells you that you need a 8PSK module to watch the NBA and all future HD programming on Dish Network.

Its wild that this demo channel was made and will only air for a week (It will need to be redone for other upcoming NBA games)

Channel 9425 is HDEVT (High Definition Events) this is where then NBA will air.

Want to bet that Channels 9922 9923 and 9924 will be for HDnet and 9426 will be for ESPN-HD? 

Boy this is exciting!


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

Please let me know what satellites these new channels are coming from. (61.5, 110 or 119) Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

9421, the information channel is on tp 23 at 61.5 (also on 148 I bet). Nothing exciting, just a standard def channel on how to upgrade a model 6000 demo loop.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

The Point Dish screen says 61.5 for me (since I don't look at 148).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

People better take that $49 offer while it lasts.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *9421, the information channel is on tp 23 at 61.5 (also on 148 I bet). *


Channel 9421 is on transponder 31 from 148°


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

9425 shows as Trs. 25 on 61.5 for me.


----------

